# Power Cordz for Campy Ergo's.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Power Cordz sent me a set of their brake cables for Ergo shifters to test. It reminds me of Tune freehubs. Anodized nice and red but they will never show. The liner is designed to work with Nokon housing using the Power Cordz brake cables. I've been using the liner for Nokon shift that they developed for about a month and a half and it works awesome! The brake cables will go on this weekend and I will post a review after I get the chance to get some miles on them. If it's anything like the shift cables they will be a winner. 

You will need to contact Power Cordz for the exact release date although I believe the Campy brake cables and the liner for both Nokon brake and shift housing will be available by the year end or early next year.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

it is a shame that the sweet red ano stuff gets hidden. i'll look forward to your review. i'll be upgrading my ergos this winter and was thinking about going to the nokon and power cordz.....


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

*Power Cordz*

I was not aware that there would be specific cables for Campy. My LBS installed a set of these cables on my Campy eqiuped Litespeed and Orbea this past summer for both the brakes and transmission. They work like a charm. They used the Campy housings for the brakes and rear derailiuer. Should I be concerned that the Power Cordz they installed were not specifically made for Campy?

Thanks!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

They either modified the head of a brake cable or as many do the just used shift cables as a brake cable. I used the shift cables without any issues. If one shoulds break you still have the other. I'll feel better using a cable designed and tested for the application of brakes!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Let the pictures tell the story. The only cables I had laying around were a couple of Campy front cables so the steel cable is a front where the Power Cordz is rear length. 



Freaking light!


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*No Way*

I remember the ride that my buddy was using the PowerCordz on his Campy record bike and the rear brake cable actually sheared into fine hairs and became loose. He then could not rebraid it (like you could with a steel cable) and could not reattach to the brake. Luckily he figured this out at the lunch stop and not while on a descent. After seeing that, decided never to bother with them.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

sbindra said:


> I remember the ride that my buddy was using the PowerCordz on his Campy record bike and the rear brake cable actually sheared into fine hairs and became loose. He then could not rebraid it (like you could with a steel cable) and could not reattach to the brake. Luckily he figured this out at the lunch stop and not while on a descent. After seeing that, decided never to bother with them.


Uh, perhaps that happened because they weren't Campy specific? Shimano-specific cables on a Campy bike seems like a dumb idea to me.


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

Limited lifespan, affected by UV light, more work to install, special fixing bolts reccomended for the brakes, a lot more money!?

I dont think they are worth the hassle or the money to save 40 grams on your bike.

Oh yeah, make sure to check your expiration date!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Let's see. It doesn't rquire special washers. They recommend replacing evey two years, I replace my cables annually and no more work than any cableset to install. Check the expiration date on a product that is not even on the market for another couple of months?


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

estone2 said:


> Uh, perhaps that happened because they weren't Campy specific? Shimano-specific cables on a Campy bike seems like a dumb idea to me.


The cable sheared at the brake caliper, not at the lever. Shimano vs. Campy specific would have no effect. To my knowledge, the difference is in the thickness and the "stopper" used to fix the cable in the shifters. At the caliper attachment, shimano and campy cables are the same.


----------



## SuperSlow (Feb 11, 2005)

shimano and campy cables are NOT the same


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

SuperSlow said:


> shimano and campy cables are NOT the same



I kinda see sbindra's point though. The brake cable at the calipers is still just a cable pulling on the caliper arm. If it sheared off there, does it still matter if it was Campy or Shimano specific. I understand that Campy and Shimano are different in that the shape of the cable stoppers are different in the shifter housing but isn't brake cable just brake cable after that?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I just recieved an email from powercordz. They were pushing the new campy specific cables, a bolt package they reccomend for the powercordz, and most apealing to me...a nokon liner set with powercordz. Supposedly you just use their liner and a new cord and the beads from the Nokons work perfectly. They say the cables aren't as floppy for the shifters when used with shimano. Wonder if the cables lose the ability to bend as much too?


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

*powercords and M5's*

I have used powercords on my campy shifters to good effect for the past year. I was pleased that they now have campy brake cables but just learned to my disappointment that they will not work on M5 brakes. Does anyone know of any adaptions that could be made to the M5 clamping system that will allow me to use powercord brake cables?


----------

